# Useless fact



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

* A bride stands to the Grooms left at a wedding so that his sword hand would be free. Apparently, Anglo-Saxon brides were often kidnapped before a wedding & brawls were common. That's also why the best man stands with the Groom, the tribes best warrior was there to help the groom defend his bride.
*


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

OK interesting and completely useless


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

Can't say i ever heard of that...but then i never heard why the wife was suppose to stand on the left either. Makes sense to me. Were you watching the history channel or something?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

My head's full of junk like that.

Did you know the reason the cold water is always on the right side of a faucet?

The majority of the worlds population is right handed and people use more cold water than hot. 

Another completely useless fact.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> My head's full of junk like that.
> 
> Did you know the reason the cold water is always on the right side of a faucet?
> 
> ...


I hate it when some idiot switches the hot and cold... we are creatures of habit... LOL


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yah and it seams campgrounds do it allot. Had that last weekend for the shower's at first I thought there was no hot left!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Kind of like a light switch. I hate when you have a two-way and someone downstairs flick it so that you have to press down to turn it on upstair. That just annoys me.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Bruin you probably also know that the wedding ring it worn on the ring finger of the left hand because long ago it was believed that the vein in that finger led directly to the heart.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

Yep...Camp ground showers have got me before. Hey D, i think thats a women thing to know or something. My fiance' told that to me right after she put her engagement ring on. O.k. i got one: Absinthe was banned from the U.S. because the drink started killing people. Some makers would use copper (for color and that little extra kick) and people were dieing from heavy metal blood poisoning. Back then they didn't know why the drink was killing people, just that it was. Now it's back to its Original recipe using real Grande Wormwood and it's legal for sale in the U.S. once again. Lucid Absinthe Superiere is 124 proof and claims to be the smoothest. At 124 proof...I doubt it.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> * A bride stands to the Grooms left at a wedding so that his sword hand would be free. Apparently, Anglo-Saxon brides were often kidnapped before a wedding & brawls were common. That's also why the best man stands with the Groom, the tribes best warrior was there to help the groom defend his bride.
> *


And all this time I thought he was the guy that was supposed to talk you out of it!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Now that I know this, if I ever get married, I will wear my compact 9mm in my tux, incase she has any anglo-saxons in her family tree.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Is it a useless fact if it can not be proven?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I guess it's really a theory. Theory's are assumed true unless they can be proven false.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's how I raise my kids...guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I like to theriorize about *Charlize Theron*


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

^^ OH YEAH!!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ha!! Ha!!
My friends call me the "Useless Information Highway." Because I'm full of alot of useless information.I know alot about nothing!!!
Hey,here's one for ya...Do you know how the great old fried southern treat "Hushpuppies" got thier name?
Hunters would keep a bag of the fried goodies with them while on a hunt to keep the hunting dogs quiet."Hush-Puppy!!"......I know ..useless!! LOL !!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Every day the human stomach produces about 2 liters of hydrochloric acid.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Males have mammory glands but produce no milk


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks like we have a new thread!!!!


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

mud magnet said:


> Yep...Camp ground showers have got me before. Hey D, i think thats a women thing to know or something. My fiance' told that to me right after she put her engagement ring on. O.k. i got one: Absinthe was banned from the U.S. because the drink started killing people. Some makers would use copper (for color and that little extra kick) and people were dieing from heavy metal blood poisoning. Back then they didn't know why the drink was killing people, just that it was. Now it's back to its Original recipe using real Grande Wormwood and it's legal for sale in the U.S. once again. Lucid Absinthe Superiere is 124 proof and claims to be the smoothest. At 124 proof...I doubt it.


Actually it was just the lower end Absinthe that was ever harmful. The stuff that was made right wasn't harmless at all. It was during the period when grapes used for making wine weren't producing and a wine shortage occured that people turned to Absinthe as the new hip drink of choice. By that time the grapes started growing again nobody wanted to drink wine and almost put many wineries out of business. The wine makers made up a bunch or rumors and printed propaganda making Absinthe look like a poisonous drink and that anyone consuming it would die. Soon most countries outlawed it and wine demand went back up.


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

Also, if your hand is larger than your face it is a sign that you may have cancer. Just don't try it unless I am there in front of you.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

an armadillo can walk under water


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

The extra skin the covers your elbow is called weenis, look it up. I always thought is was just elbow scrotum.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Cape Canaveral was chosen for rocket launches to take advantage of the earth's rotation. The linear velocity of the Earth's surface is greatest towards the equator; the relatively southerly location of the Cape allows rockets to take advantage of this by launching eastward, in the same direction as the earth's rotation.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

The things on the end of shoe laces are called aglets. Now thats useless!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Chess Pie got its name in the south. When Times were hard, and fruit not available, they made the custard pies with common kitchen staples.

It was a hit, but when they asked waht it was, well, "It's _jess_ pie,..." Said with a southern tounge, the Jess became Chess. Thus, Chess Pie.

Completly useless


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="800"><tbody><tr><td width="653"><center><table style="border-collapse: collapse;" id="AutoNumber1" border="0" bordercolor="#111111" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="95%"><tbody><tr><td width="100%">
 In 10 minutes, a hurricane releases more energy than all the world's nuclear weapons combined.

On average, 100 people choke to death on ballpoint pens every year.

On average people fear spiders more than they do death.

Ninety percent of New York City cabbies are recently arrived immigrants.

Thirty-five percent of the people who use personal ads for dating are already married.

Only one person in two billion will live to be 116 or older.

It's possible to lead a cow upstairs...but not downstairs.

Women blink nearly twice as much as men.

The Main Library at Indiana University sinks over an inch every year because when it was built, engineers failed to take into account the weight of all the books that would occupy the building.

A crocodile cannot stick its tongue out.

Table tennis balls have been known to travel off the paddle at speeds up to 160 km/hr. ​  Pepsi originally contained pepsin, thus the name. 

Our eyes are always the same size from birth, but our nose and ears never stop growing.

The electric chair was invented by a dentist. (hmmmmmmm)

In ancient Egypt, priests plucked EVERY hair from their bodies, including their eyebrows and eyelashes.

TYPEWRITER is the longest word that can be made using the letters only on one row of the keyboard.

"Go." is the shortest complete sentence in the English language.

If Barbie were life-size, her measurements would be 39-23-33. She would stand seven feet, two inches tall.

The original story from "Tales of 1001 Arabian Nights" begins, "Aladdin was a little Chinese boy." 

Nutmeg is extremely poisonous if injected intravenously. ​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </center>​ <center> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="95%"> <tbody><tr> <td>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </center>​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" background="images/TFI_background.jpg" width="150"> </td> <td width="653"> <center> <table style="border-collapse: collapse;" id="AutoNumber2" border="0" bordercolor="#111111" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="95%"> <tbody><tr> <td width="100%">  
Honey is the only natural food that is made without destroying any kind of life. What about milk you say? 

A snail can sleep for three years. 

No word in the English language rhymes with "MONTH".

Average life span of a major league baseball: 7 pitches.

Michael Jordan makes more money from NIKE annually than all of the Nike factory workers in Malaysia combined. 

The volume of the earth's moon is the same as the volume of the Pacific Ocean. 

Cephalacaudal recapitulation is the reason our extremities develop faster than the rest of us. ​  <table style="border-collapse: collapse;" id="AutoNumber3" border="0" bordercolor="#111111" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td width="71%"> A cow has to eat grass to produce milk and grass is living. 

The most common name in the world is Mohammed. 

The cigarette lighter was invented before the match.

Americans on average eat 18 acres of pizza every day.

The "pound" key on your keyboard (#) is called an octotroph. 

The only domestic animal not mentioned in the Bible is the cat. 

The "dot" over the letter "i" is called a tittle. </td> <td width="29%"> 








Dr. Freeman's
Latest Book​</td> </tr> </tbody></table>  Spiral staircases in medieval castles are running clockwise. This is because all knights used to be
right-handed. When the intruding army would climb the stairs they would not be able to use their right hand which was holding the sword because of the difficulties of climbing the stairs. Left-handed knights would have had no troubles, except left-handed people could never become knights because it was assumed that they were descendants of the devil. 

Ham radio operators got the term "ham" coined from the expression "ham fisted operators," a term used to describe early radio users who sent Morse code (i.e., pounded their fist). 

The slogan on New Hampshire license plates is "Live Free or Die." These license plates are manufactured by prisoners in the state prison in Concord. 

Chinese Crested dogs can get acne. 

Hydrogen gas is the least dense substance in the world, at 0.08988g/cc.

Hydrogen solid is the most dense substance in the world, at 70.6g/cc. _ (A reader of this page stated that this statement is not true: Aerogel is the densest solid in the world at 1mg/cc.) _

Each year there is one ton of cement poured for each man woman and child in the world. 

The house fly hums in the middle octave key of F. 

The only capital letter in the Roman alphabet with exactly one end point is P. 

The giant red star Betelgeuse has a diameter larger than that of the Earth's orbit around the sun. 

The longest place name still in use is: 
Taumatawhakatangihangaoauauotameteat uripukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenua kitanatahu
-- a New Zealand hill. (See if your spell check has this word)

Los Angeles's full name is: "El Pueblo de Nuestra Senora la Reina de losAngeles de Poriuncula" and can be abbreviated to 3.63% of its size, "LA." 

Only 1 in 2,000,000,000 will live to be 116 or older. 

Tigers have striped skin, not just striped fur. 

According to Einstein's Special Theory of Relativity, it is possible to go slower than light and faster than
light, but it is impossible to go the speed of light. Also, there is a particle called tackyon, which is supposed to go faster than light. This means if you fire a tackyon beam, it travels before you fire it. 

When you tie a noose, the rope is wrapped twelve times around because it's the same length as a person’s head. 

Hummingbirds are the only animals that can fly backwards. 

A cat's jaw cannot move sideways.

If you yelled for 8 years, 7 months and 6 days you would have produced enough sound energy to heat one cup of coffee. (Hardly seems worth it)

If you passed gas consistently for 6 years and 9 months, enough gas is produced to create the energy of an atomic bomb.

The human heart creates enough pressure when it pumps out to the body to squirt blood 30 feet.

A pig's orgasm lasts 30 minutes. ( In your next life do you want to be a pig?)

A cockroach will live nine days without its head before it starves to death. 

Banging your head against a wall uses 150 calories an hour. (Do not try this at home ..maybe at work)

The male praying mantis cannot copulate while its head is attached to its body. The female initiates mating by ripping the male's head off. 

The flea can jump 350 times its body length. It's like a human jumping the length of a football field.

The catfish has over 27,000 taste buds. (What can be so tasty on the bottom of the pond?)

Some lions mate over 50 times a day.

Butterflies taste with their feet. (Something I always wanted to know)

The strongest muscle in the body is the tongue.

Elephants are the only animal that cannot jump. (OK, so that would be a good thing....)

A cat's urine glows under a black light. (I wonder who was paid to figure that out.)

An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain. (I know some people like that.)

Starfish have no brains. (I know some people like that too.)

Polar bears are left-handed (Who knew...? Who cares!)

Humans and dolphins are the only species that have sex for pleasure.​  Rubber bands last longer when refrigerated. 

Peanuts are one of the ingredients of dynamite. 

There are 293 ways to make change for a dollar. 

The average person's left hand does 56% of the typing. 

The shark is the only fish that can blink with both eyes. 

There are more chickens than people in the world. 

Two-thirds of the world's eggplant is grown in New Jersey. 

The longest one-syllable word in the English language is "screeched." 

On a Canadian two dollar bill, the flag flying over the Parliament building is an American flag. 

All of the clocks in the movie "Pulp Fiction" are stuck on 4:20. 

No word in the English language rhymes with month, orange, silver, or purple. 

"Dreamt" is the only English word that ends in the letters "mt." 

All 50 states are listed across the top of the Lincoln Memorial on the back of the $5 bill. 

Almonds are a member of the peach family. 

Winston Churchill was born in a ladies' room during a dance. 

Maine is the only state (in USA) whose name is just one syllable. 

There are only four words in the English language which end in "dous": tremendous, horrendous, stupendous, and hazardous. 

Los Angeles' full name is "El Pueblo de Nuestra Senora la Reina de los Angeles de Porciuncula" 

A cat has 32 muscles in each ear. 

Tigers have striped skin, not just striped fur. 

In most advertisements, the time displayed on a watch is 10:10. 

Al Capone's business card said he was a used furniture dealer. 

The characters Bert and Ernie on Sesame Street were named after Bert the cop and Ernie the taxi driver in Frank Capra's "It's a Wonderful Life." 

A dragonfly has a life span of 24 hours. 

A goldfish has a memory span of three seconds. 

A dime has 118 ridges around the edge. 

It's impossible to sneeze with your eyes open. 

The giant squid has the largest eyes in the world. 

In England, the Speaker of the House is not allowed to speak. 

The microwave was invented after a researcher walked by a radar tube and a chocolate bar melted in his pocket. 

Mr. Rogers was an ordained minister. 

The average person falls asleep in seven minutes. 

There are 336 dimples on a regulation golf ball. 

Stewardesses" is the longest word that is typed with only the left hand. 
A rat can last longer without water than a camel.

Your stomach has to produce a new layer of mucus every two weeks or it will digest itself.

A raisin dropped in a glass of fresh champagne will bounce up and down continuously from the bottom of the glass to the top.

A female ferret will die if it goes into heat and cannot find a mate.

A 2" X 4" is really 1-1/2" by 3-1/2".

During the chariot scene in "Ben Hur," a small red car can be seen in the distance.

On average, 12 newborns will be given to the wrong parents daily (I knew it!).

Because metal was scarce, the Oscars given out during World War II were made of wood.

The number of possible ways of playing the first four moves per side in a game of chess is 318,979,564,000.

There are no words in the dictionary that rhyme with orange, purple, and silver. What about "month?"

The name Wendy was made up for the book "Peter Pan." There was never a recorded Wendy before.

The very first bomb dropped by the Allies on Berlin in World War II killed the only elephant in the Berlin Zoo.

If one places a tiny amount of liquor on a scorpion, it will instantly go mad and sting itself to death. (Who was the sadist that discovered this??)

Bruce Lee was so fast that they actually had to slow film down while shooting so you could see his moves. That's the opposite of the norm.

The first CD pressed in the US was Bruce Springsteen's "Born in the USA."

The original name for butterfly was flutterby.

The phrase "rule of thumb" is derived from an old English law which stated that you couldn't beat your wife with anything wider than your thumb.

The first product Motorola started to develop was a record player for automobiles. At that time, the most known player on the market was Victrola, so they called themselves Motorola.

Roses may be red, but violets are indeed violet.

By raising your legs slowly and laying on your back, you cannot sink into quicksand.

Celery has negative calories. It takes more calories to eat a piece of celery than the celery has in it to begin with.

Charlie Chaplin once won third prize in a Charlie Chaplin look-alike contest.

Chewing gum while peeling onions will keep you from crying.

Sherlock Holmes NEVER said, "Elementary, my dear Watson."

An old law in Bellingham, Washington made it illegal for a woman to take more than 3 steps backwards while dancing.

The glue on Israeli postage stamps is certified kosher.

The Guinness Book of Records holds the record for being the book most often stolen from public libraries.

Bats always turn left when exiting a cave.

Astronauts are not allowed to eat beans before they go into space because passing wind in a space suit damages them. (The suits or the astronauts?)

*********************************************************************
Some American Colloquialisms their origins! In George Washington's days, there were no cameras. One's image was either sculpted or painted. Some paintings of George Washington showed him standing behind a desk with one arm behind his back while others showed both legs and both arms. Prices charged by painters were not based on how many people were to be painted, but by how many limbs were to be painted. Arms and legs are "limbs;" therefore, painting them would cost the buyer more. Hence, the expression, "Okay, but it'll cost you an arm and a leg." 
*********************************************************************
As incredible as it sounds, men and women took baths only twice a year! (May & October) Women
always kept their hair covered while men shaved their heads (because of lice and bugs) and wore wigs.
Wealthy men could afford good wigs. The wigs couldn't be washed so to clean them, they could carve out a loaf of bread, put the wig in the shell and bake it for 30 minutes. The heat would make the wig big and fluffy, hence the term "big wig." Today we often use the expression "Here comes the Big Wig" because someone appears to be or is powerful and wealthy. 
*********************************************************************
In the late 1700's, many houses consisted of a large room with only one chair. Commonly, a long wide
board was folded down from the wall and used for dining. The "head of the household" always sat in the chair while everyone else ate sitting on the floor. Once in a while an invited guest would be offered to sit in this chair during a meal whom was almost always a man. To sit-in the chair meant you were important and in charge. Sitting in the chair, one was called the "chair man." Today, in business, we use the expression/title "Chairman." 
*********************************************************************
Needless to say, personal hygiene left much room for improvement. As a result, many women and men had developed acne scars by adulthood. The women would spread bee's wax over their facial skin to smooth out their complexions. When they were speaking to each other, if a woman began to stare at another woman's face she was told "mind your own bee's wax." Should the woman smile, the wax would crack, hence the term "crack a smile." Also, when they sat too close to the fire, the wax would melt, and therefore, the expression "losing face." 
**********************************************************************
Ladies wore corsets which would lace up in the front. A tightly tied lace was worn by a proper and
dignified lady as in "straight laced". 
**********************************************************************
Common entertainment included playing cards. However, there was a tax levied when purchasing playing cards but only applicable to the "ace of spades." To avoid paying the tax, people would purchase 51 cards instead. Yet, since most games require 52 cards, these people were thought to be stupid or dumb because they weren't "playing with a full deck." 
**********************************************************************
Early politicians required feedback from the public to determine what was considered important to the
people. Since there were no telephones, TV's or radios, the politicians sent their assistants to local taverns, pubs and bars who were told to "go sip some ale" and listen to people's conversations and political concerns. Many assistants were dispatched at different times. "You go sip here" and "You go sip there." The two words "go sip" were eventually combined when referring to the local opinion and thus, we have the term "gossip." 
***********************************************
*Some More Things You May NOT Have Known*​ 1. Money isn't made out of paper; it's made out of cotton.
2. The 57 on Heinz ketchup bottle represents the varieties of pickle the company once had.
3. Your stomach produces a new layer of mucus every two weeks -otherwise it will digest itself.
4. The Declaration of Independence was written on hemp paper.
5. 40% of McDonald's profits come from the sales of Happy Meals.
6. Every person has a unique tongue print.
7. Ketchup was sold in the 1830s as medicine.
8. The 'spot' on 7UP comes from its inventor who had red eyes. He was albino.
9. 315 entries in Webster's 1996 Dictionary were misspelled.
10. On average, 12 newborns will be given to the wrong parents daily.
11. Warren Beatty and Shirley MacLaine are brother and sister.
12. Chocolate affects a dog's heart and nervous system; a few ounces will kill a small sized dog.
13. Most lipstick contains fish scales.
14. Orcas (killer whales) kill sharks by torpedoing up into the shark's stomach from underneath, causing the shark to explode.
15. Leonardo da Vinci could write with one hand and draw with the other at the same time.
16. American Airlines saved $40,000 in '87 by eliminating one olive from each salad served in first class.
17. There are no clocks in Las Vegas gambling casinos.​ 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </center>​ <center> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="95%"> <tbody><tr> <td>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </center>​ ​ *Courtesy of
THE FREEMAN INSTITUTE*​</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="800"><tbody><tr><td width="653"><center><table style="border-collapse: collapse;" id="AutoNumber1" border="0" bordercolor="#111111" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="95%"><tbody><tr><td width="100%">
 In 10 minutes, a hurricane releases more energy than all the world's nuclear weapons combined.

On average, 100 people choke to death on ballpoint pens every year.

On average people fear spiders more than they do death.

Ninety percent of New York City cabbies are recently arrived immigrants.

Thirty-five percent of the people who use personal ads for dating are already married.

Only one person in two billion will live to be 116 or older.

It's possible to lead a cow upstairs...but not downstairs.

Women blink nearly twice as much as men.

The Main Library at Indiana University sinks over an inch every year because when it was built, engineers failed to take into account the weight of all the books that would occupy the building.

A crocodile cannot stick its tongue out.

Table tennis balls have been known to travel off the paddle at speeds up to 160 km/hr. ​  Pepsi originally contained pepsin, thus the name. 

Our eyes are always the same size from birth, but our nose and ears never stop growing.

The electric chair was invented by a dentist. (hmmmmmmm)

In ancient Egypt, priests plucked EVERY hair from their bodies, including their eyebrows and eyelashes.

TYPEWRITER is the longest word that can be made using the letters only on one row of the keyboard.

"Go." is the shortest complete sentence in the English language.

If Barbie were life-size, her measurements would be 39-23-33. She would stand seven feet, two inches tall.

The original story from "Tales of 1001 Arabian Nights" begins, "Aladdin was a little Chinese boy." 

Nutmeg is extremely poisonous if injected intravenously. ​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </center>​ <center> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="95%"> <tbody><tr> <td>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </center>​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" background="images/TFI_background.jpg" width="150"> 
</td> <td width="653"> <center> <table style="border-collapse: collapse;" id="AutoNumber2" border="0" bordercolor="#111111" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="95%"> <tbody><tr> <td width="100%"> 
Honey is the only natural food that is made without destroying any kind of life. What about milk you say? 

A snail can sleep for three years. 

No word in the English language rhymes with "MONTH".

Average life span of a major league baseball: 7 pitches.

Michael Jordan makes more money from NIKE annually than all of the Nike factory workers in Malaysia combined. 

The volume of the earth's moon is the same as the volume of the Pacific Ocean. 

Cephalacaudal recapitulation is the reason our extremities develop faster than the rest of us. ​  <table style="border-collapse: collapse;" id="AutoNumber3" border="0" bordercolor="#111111" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td width="71%"> A cow has to eat grass to produce milk and grass is living. 

The most common name in the world is Mohammed. 

The cigarette lighter was invented before the match.

Americans on average eat 18 acres of pizza every day.

The "pound" key on your keyboard (#) is called an octotroph. 

The only domestic animal not mentioned in the Bible is the cat. 

The "dot" over the letter "i" is called a tittle. </td> <td width="29%">  

​</td> </tr> </tbody></table>  Spiral staircases in medieval castles are running clockwise. This is because all knights used to be
right-handed. When the intruding army would climb the stairs they would not be able to use their right hand which was holding the sword because of the difficulties of climbing the stairs. Left-handed knights would have had no troubles, except left-handed people could never become knights because it was assumed that they were descendants of the devil. 

Ham radio operators got the term "ham" coined from the expression "ham fisted operators," a term used to describe early radio users who sent Morse code (i.e., pounded their fist). 

The slogan on New Hampshire license plates is "Live Free or Die." These license plates are manufactured by prisoners in the state prison in Concord. 

Chinese Crested dogs can get acne. 

Hydrogen gas is the least dense substance in the world, at 0.08988g/cc.

Hydrogen solid is the most dense substance in the world, at 70.6g/cc. _ (A reader of this page stated that this statement is not true: Aerogel is the densest solid in the world at 1mg/cc.) _

Each year there is one ton of cement poured for each man woman and child in the world. 

The house fly hums in the middle octave key of F. 

The only capital letter in the Roman alphabet with exactly one end point is P. 

The giant red star Betelgeuse has a diameter larger than that of the Earth's orbit around the sun. 

The longest place name still in use is: 
Taumatawhakatangihangaoauauotameteat uripukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenua kitanatahu
-- a New Zealand hill. (See if your spell check has this word)

Los Angeles's full name is: "El Pueblo de Nuestra Senora la Reina de losAngeles de Poriuncula" and can be abbreviated to 3.63% of its size, "LA." 

Only 1 in 2,000,000,000 will live to be 116 or older. 

Tigers have striped skin, not just striped fur. 

According to Einstein's Special Theory of Relativity, it is possible to go slower than light and faster than
light, but it is impossible to go the speed of light. Also, there is a particle called tackyon, which is supposed to go faster than light. This means if you fire a tackyon beam, it travels before you fire it. 

When you tie a noose, the rope is wrapped twelve times around because it's the same length as a person’s head. 

Hummingbirds are the only animals that can fly backwards. 

A cat's jaw cannot move sideways.

If you yelled for 8 years, 7 months and 6 days you would have produced enough sound energy to heat one cup of coffee. (Hardly seems worth it)

If you passed gas consistently for 6 years and 9 months, enough gas is produced to create the energy of an atomic bomb.

The human heart creates enough pressure when it pumps out to the body to squirt blood 30 feet.

A pig's orgasm lasts 30 minutes. ( In your next life do you want to be a pig?)

A cockroach will live nine days without its head before it starves to death. 

Banging your head against a wall uses 150 calories an hour. (Do not try this at home ..maybe at work)

The male praying mantis cannot copulate while its head is attached to its body. The female initiates mating by ripping the male's head off. 

The flea can jump 350 times its body length. It's like a human jumping the length of a football field.

The catfish has over 27,000 taste buds. (What can be so tasty on the bottom of the pond?)

Some lions mate over 50 times a day.

Butterflies taste with their feet. (Something I always wanted to know)

The strongest muscle in the body is the tongue.

Elephants are the only animal that cannot jump. (OK, so that would be a good thing....)

A cat's urine glows under a black light. (I wonder who was paid to figure that out.)

An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain. (I know some people like that.)

Starfish have no brains. (I know some people like that too.)

Polar bears are left-handed (Who knew...? Who cares!)

Humans and dolphins are the only species that have sex for pleasure.​  Rubber bands last longer when refrigerated. 

Peanuts are one of the ingredients of dynamite. 

There are 293 ways to make change for a dollar. 

The average person's left hand does 56% of the typing. 

The shark is the only fish that can blink with both eyes. 

There are more chickens than people in the world. 

Two-thirds of the world's eggplant is grown in New Jersey. 

The longest one-syllable word in the English language is "screeched." 

On a Canadian two dollar bill, the flag flying over the Parliament building is an American flag. 

All of the clocks in the movie "Pulp Fiction" are stuck on 4:20. 

No word in the English language rhymes with month, orange, silver, or purple. 

"Dreamt" is the only English word that ends in the letters "mt." 

All 50 states are listed across the top of the Lincoln Memorial on the back of the $5 bill. 

Almonds are a member of the peach family. 

Winston Churchill was born in a ladies' room during a dance. 

Maine is the only state (in USA) whose name is just one syllable. 

There are only four words in the English language which end in "dous": tremendous, horrendous, stupendous, and hazardous. 

Los Angeles' full name is "El Pueblo de Nuestra Senora la Reina de los Angeles de Porciuncula" 

A cat has 32 muscles in each ear. 

Tigers have striped skin, not just striped fur. 

In most advertisements, the time displayed on a watch is 10:10. 

Al Capone's business card said he was a used furniture dealer. 

The characters Bert and Ernie on Sesame Street were named after Bert the cop and Ernie the taxi driver in Frank Capra's "It's a Wonderful Life." 

A dragonfly has a life span of 24 hours. 

A goldfish has a memory span of three seconds. 

A dime has 118 ridges around the edge. 

It's impossible to sneeze with your eyes open. 

The giant squid has the largest eyes in the world. 

In England, the Speaker of the House is not allowed to speak. 

The microwave was invented after a researcher walked by a radar tube and a chocolate bar melted in his pocket. 

Mr. Rogers was an ordained minister. 

The average person falls asleep in seven minutes. 

There are 336 dimples on a regulation golf ball. 

Stewardesses" is the longest word that is typed with only the left hand. 
A rat can last longer without water than a camel.

Your stomach has to produce a new layer of mucus every two weeks or it will digest itself.

A raisin dropped in a glass of fresh champagne will bounce up and down continuously from the bottom of the glass to the top.

A female ferret will die if it goes into heat and cannot find a mate.

A 2" X 4" is really 1-1/2" by 3-1/2".

During the chariot scene in "Ben Hur," a small red car can be seen in the distance.

On average, 12 newborns will be given to the wrong parents daily (I knew it!).

Because metal was scarce, the Oscars given out during World War II were made of wood.

The number of possible ways of playing the first four moves per side in a game of chess is 318,979,564,000.

There are no words in the dictionary that rhyme with orange, purple, and silver. What about "month?"

The name Wendy was made up for the book "Peter Pan." There was never a recorded Wendy before.

The very first bomb dropped by the Allies on Berlin in World War II killed the only elephant in the Berlin Zoo.

If one places a tiny amount of liquor on a scorpion, it will instantly go mad and sting itself to death. (Who was the sadist that discovered this??)

Bruce Lee was so fast that they actually had to slow film down while shooting so you could see his moves. That's the opposite of the norm.

The first CD pressed in the US was Bruce Springsteen's "Born in the USA."

The original name for butterfly was flutterby.

The phrase "rule of thumb" is derived from an old English law which stated that you couldn't beat your wife with anything wider than your thumb.

The first product Motorola started to develop was a record player for automobiles. At that time, the most known player on the market was Victrola, so they called themselves Motorola.

Roses may be red, but violets are indeed violet.

By raising your legs slowly and laying on your back, you cannot sink into quicksand.

Celery has negative calories. It takes more calories to eat a piece of celery than the celery has in it to begin with.

Charlie Chaplin once won third prize in a Charlie Chaplin look-alike  contest.

Chewing gum while peeling onions will keep you from crying.

Sherlock Holmes NEVER said, "Elementary, my dear Watson."

An old law in Bellingham, Washington made it illegal for a woman to take more than 3 steps backwards while dancing.

The glue on Israeli postage stamps is certified kosher.

The Guinness Book of Records holds the record for being the book most often stolen from public libraries.

Bats always turn left when exiting a cave.

Astronauts are not allowed to eat beans before they go into space because passing wind in a space suit damages them. (The suits or the astronauts?)

*********************************************************************
Some American Colloquialisms their origins! In George Washington's days, there were no cameras. One's image was either sculpted or painted. Some paintings of George Washington showed him standing behind a desk with one arm behind his back while others showed both legs and both arms. Prices charged by painters were not based on how many people were to be painted, but by how many limbs were to be painted. Arms and legs are "limbs;" therefore, painting them would cost the buyer more. Hence, the expression, "Okay, but it'll cost you an arm and a leg." 
*********************************************************************
As incredible as it sounds, men and women took baths only twice a year! (May & October) Women
always kept their hair covered while men shaved their heads (because of lice and bugs) and wore wigs.
Wealthy men could afford good wigs. The wigs couldn't be washed so to clean them, they could carve out a loaf of bread, put the wig in the shell and bake it for 30 minutes. The heat would make the wig big and fluffy, hence the term "big wig." Today we often use the expression "Here comes the Big Wig" because someone appears to be or is powerful and wealthy. 
*********************************************************************
In the late 1700's, many houses consisted of a large room with only one chair. Commonly, a long wide
board was folded down from the wall and used for dining. The "head of the household" always sat in the chair while everyone else ate sitting on the floor. Once in a while an invited guest would be offered to sit in this chair during a meal whom was almost always a man. To sit-in the chair meant you were important and in charge. Sitting in the chair, one was called the "chair man." Today, in business, we use the expression/title "Chairman." 
*********************************************************************
Needless to say, personal hygiene left much room for improvement. As a result, many women and men had developed acne scars by adulthood. The women would spread bee's wax over their facial skin to smooth out their complexions. When they were speaking to each other, if a woman began to stare at another woman's face she was told "mind your own bee's wax." Should the woman smile, the wax would crack, hence the term "crack a smile." Also, when they sat too close to the fire, the wax would melt, and therefore, the expression "losing face." 
**********************************************************************
Ladies wore corsets which would lace up in the front. A tightly tied lace was worn by a proper and
dignified lady as in "straight laced". 
**********************************************************************
Common entertainment included playing cards. However, there was a tax levied when purchasing playing cards but only applicable to the "ace of spades." To avoid paying the tax, people would purchase 51 cards instead. Yet, since most games require 52 cards, these people were thought to be stupid or dumb because they weren't "playing with a full deck." 
**********************************************************************
Early politicians required feedback from the public to determine what was considered important to the
people. Since there were no telephones, TV's or radios, the politicians sent their assistants to local taverns, pubs and bars who were told to "go sip some ale" and listen to people's conversations and political concerns. Many assistants were dispatched at different times. "You go sip here" and "You go sip there." The two words "go sip" were eventually combined when referring to the local opinion and thus, we have the term "gossip." 
***********************************************
*Some More Things You May NOT Have Known*​ 1. Money isn't made out of paper; it's made out of cotton.
2. The 57 on Heinz ketchup bottle represents the varieties of pickle the company once had.
3. Your stomach produces a new layer of mucus every two weeks -otherwise it will digest itself.
4. The Declaration of Independence was written on hemp paper.
5. 40% of McDonald's profits come from the sales of Happy Meals.
6. Every person has a unique tongue print.
7. Ketchup was sold in the 1830s as medicine.
8. The 'spot' on 7UP comes from its inventor who had red eyes. He was albino.
9. 315 entries in Webster's 1996 Dictionary were misspelled.
10. On average, 12 newborns will be given to the wrong parents daily.
11. Warren Beatty and Shirley MacLaine are brother and sister.
12. Chocolate affects a dog's heart and nervous system; a few ounces will kill a small sized dog.
13. Most lipstick contains fish scales.
14. Orcas (killer whales) kill sharks by torpedoing up into the shark's stomach from underneath, causing the shark to explode.
15. Leonardo da Vinci could write with one hand and draw with the other at the same time.
16. American Airlines saved $40,000 in '87 by eliminating one olive from each salad served in first class.
17. There are no clocks in Las Vegas gambling casinos.​ 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </center>​ <center> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="95%"> <tbody><tr> <td>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </center>​ *Courtesy of
THE FREEMAN INSTITUTE*​</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Please tell me you got that electronically and didn't actually type all that in....twice


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

U win!! Haha


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Of course I typed it all in. I googled useless facts, that's just one of a bazillion pages.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

good god !! You typed that all in ? Do you not have anything to do LOL


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Nah, it was copy/paste. Not sure I believe all that but it was interesting reading anyway.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

ya the one about feeding chocolate to a dog can't be true, we had a little dog that loved chocolate and he ate a whole batch of chocolate cookies and lived to the age of 17.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Your feet can swell up to one full shoe size when hot


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I know other things that swell when they get hot


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I bet you do...he,he.......:haha:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm talking about fingers. How many women do you know say their rings get tight in summer. Now what were YOU thinking?? :thinking:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Big D said:


> I know other things that swell when they get hot





Big D said:


> I'm talking about fingers. How many women do you know say their rings get tight in summer. Now what were YOU thinking?? :thinking:


 You set yourself up for that ....you know you did :haha:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Big D said:


> I know other things that swell when they get hot


A bit amorous are we?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> You set yourself up for that ....you know you did :haha:


....but of course


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> A bit amorous are we?


nah....go back a couple of posts. It was an innocent statement....honest. :newangel:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Big D said:


> nah....go back a couple of posts. It was an innocent statement....honest. :newangel:


yea yea.........


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

heh heh heh, before we get in trouble for hijacking this thread....did you know.....



Honeybees have hair on their eyes.

Fleas can jump more than 200 times their body length.

You're more likely to get stung by a bee on a windy day that in any other weather.

Spiders have transparent blood.

A housefly can transport germs as far as 15 miles away from the original source of contamination. (ewwww)


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

That's useless, stupid, and funny all at the same time.


----------



## MrC (Jun 22, 2010)

regarding Pulp Fiction Myths:

There is a persistent myth that that all the clocks in the movie are set to 4:20 (although, certainly all the clocks on the wall in the pawn shop are set to 4:20). However, in at least two scenes it is obvious that this is not the case. In the "Bonnie Situation" while Jimmy, Vince and Jules are drinking coffee in the kitchen, the clock clearly reads 8:15. Secondly, when Vince and Jules go to retrieve the briefcase, it is "7:22 in the a.m.".


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't know if this is useless fact, trivia or garbage, but I thought it was just funny


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I think you're just blowing smoke D


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

heh heh heh


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

ON JULY 20, 1969, AS COMMANDER OF THE APOLLO 11 LUNAR MODULE, NEIL ARMSTRONG WAS THE FIRST PERSON TO SET FOOT ON THE MOON. 

HIS FIRST WORDS AFTER STEPPING ON THE MOON, "THAT'S ONE SMALL STEP FOR MAN, ONE GIANT LEAP FOR MANKIND," WERE TELEVISED TO EARTH AND HEARD BY MILLIONS. 

BUT JUST BEFORE HE REENTERED THE LANDER, HE MADE THE ENIGMATIC REMARK "GOOD LUCK, MR. GORSKY." 


MANY PEOPLE AT NASA THOUGH IT WAS A CASUAL REMARK CONCERNING SOME RIVAL SOVIET COSMONAUT. 

HOWEVER, UPON CHECKING, THERE WAS NO GORSKY IN EITHER THE RUSSIAN OR AMERICAN SPACE PROGRAMS. 


OVER THE YEARS MANY PEOPLE QUESTIONED ARMSTRONG AS TO WHAT THE "GOOD LUCK, MR. GORSKY... STATEMENT MEANT, BUT ARMSTRONG ALWAYS JUST SMILED. 

ON JULY 5, 1995, IN TAMPA BAY , FLORIDA , WHILE ANSWERING QUESTIONS FOLLOWING A SPEECH, A REPORTER BROUGHT UP THE 26-YEAR-OLD QUESTION TO ARMSTRONG. THIS TIME HE FINALLY RESPONDED. MR. GORSKY HAD DIED, SO NEIL ARMSTRONG FELT HE COULD ANSWER THE QUESTION. 

IN 1938 WHEN HE WAS A KID IN A SMALL MID-WEST TOWN , HE WAS PLAYING BASEBALL WITH A FRIEND IN THE BACKYARD. HIS FRIEND HIT THE BALL, WHICH LANDED IN HIS NEIGHBOR'S YARD BY THE BEDROOM WINDOWS. 

HIS NEIGHBORS WERE MR. AND MRS. GORSKY. 

AS HE LEANED DOWN TO PICK UP THE BALL, YOUNG ARMSTRONG HEARD MRS. GORSKY SHOUTING AT MR. GORSKY. "SEX! YOU WANT SEX?! YOU'LL GET SEX WHEN THE KID NEXT DOOR WALKS ON THE MOON!" 

TRUE STORY (uesless, but funny)


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

:haha: I liked that.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> :haha: I liked that.


Me too...good one D!


----------



## Glyph (Jul 30, 2010)

Sounds like we got a bunch of spermologists around here...


----------



## Glyph (Jul 30, 2010)

*Spermology: *The study of trivia.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Aug 2010 has 5 mondays 5 tuesdays & 5 wednesdays. This happens once every 823 years.

Herbert Hoover, who was the 31st president of the US, turned over all the federal salary checks he recieved to charity during the 47 years he was in govt.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Glyph said:


> Sounds like we got a bunch of spermologists around here...


you had me worried for a minute there


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

Big D said:


> I know other things that swell when they get hot


And so do I. lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Rozzy said:


> And so do I. lol


I already explained that I meant fingers.....and your answer would be......?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is useless info or a joke but.....



It takes your food seven seconds to get from your mouth to your stomach. 

One human hair can support 3kg (6.6 lb). 

The average man's private area is three times the length of his thumb. 

Human thighbones are stronger than concrete. 

A woman's heart beats faster than a man's... 

There are about one trillion bacteria on each of your feet.

Women blink twice as often as men. 

The average person's skin weighs twice as much as the brain.

Your body uses 300 muscles to balance itself when you are standing still. 

If saliva cannot dissolve something, you cannot taste it. 

Women reading this will be finished now. 

Men are still busy checking their thumbs.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

lol I was gonna make a comment about the hearts and blinking, goes with the mouth, but I think that may offend someone, wait whoops haha


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

:bigok: LMAO!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

BigIzzy said:


> lol I was gonna make a comment about the hearts and blinking, goes with the mouth, but I think that may offend someone, wait whoops haha


I don't think the guys here would be too offended that you think they're slow


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40109803/ns/technology_and_science-science/?gt1=43001


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

What ? I was still looking at my thumbs.........:33:


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

my god 28lb nuts! need like a bra for the boys


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Geez you'd be tripping on the things when you're an old man.


----------

